# Frog Morton - On the Bayou



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

In honor of our annual pay cuts today was a half day at the school. I had a 4pm meeting with the mayor for job #4 as the town planning commissioner. We were looking at applications/resumes/work samples/curriculum vitae for a new hearing examiner for the city. Yay legalese!

School out at 11:30....meeting at 4:00...

perfect.

I drove up to the Lil Brown Smokeshack, ordered a latte, splayed out paperwork at an empty table, and packed a bowl of On the Bayou. This is the first sample that I've tried from my noob trade, and I was looking forward to it - both the relaxation and the fact that this was one of the few tobaccos that I actually had read about enough to have a bit of curiosity as to its qualities. As a point of reference to this point my pipe experience was limited to Bombay Extra and Maple Street, both of which - as different as they are - I like.

Cigar reviews break things down - ash, even burn, complexity and the like. The pipe seems more relaxed for some reason.

Packing/lighting - the tobacco packed easily in my MM diplomat and was lit using the light/tamp/light method. Lighting was easy and produced nice clouds of smoke. 

1st half: Immediately after lighting the bowl I noted a subdued sweetness and some tobacco flavor. This remained until I had to tamp and relight (paying too much attention to work) upon which I got a light smoky flavor and some pepper. I thought that the pepper might be due to aggressive drawing with the light and slowed back down.

2nd half: The tobacco flavor showed again later in the bowl, but overall it progressed between the light sweetness - perhaps a bit of cocoa - and mild smoky flavor.

In the end this tobacco sits between the other two that I mentioned. Neither as sweet as the maple street nor as smoky/complex as the bombay extra, this was a relaxing smoke. I would change a couple of things however, to whit:

I drank a latte with my pipe. As mild as this tobacco is I will either limit my beverage to soda water or wait until I finish to have a drink so that the more subtle characteristics of the blend will be notable.

I wasn't alone in the lounge - I shared it with three other people, all of whom were smoking cigars. While this doesn't matter when I smoke cigars, it did make a difference with the pipe. The smoke from the cigars noticeably interfered with my pipe, likely due in part to its mildness. Next time I enjoy this blend it will be outdoors.

Thanks again to jfserama for this sample - I do greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice Smoke Review thanks for the Input, I have to say I find myself going back to this Tobacco a couple of times in the day even with the New found love for H&H House of Lords and Black House FMOTB is one of my next go to Pipe Tobacco. I think the next order will have to order the other FM line see what my thoughts are with them. 

James


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Great review. Glad you are enjoying it. The Frog Morton series was one of the first pipe tobaccos I really enjoyed. The pepper taste you noticed was likely due to the perique which has a cool, peppery flavor. And that smokiness is from the latakia.


----------

